# "Freightened" - Just seen this film in full.



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

*Freightened* - trailer


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, what did you think of it?


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Would you recommend watching this film, whenever the opportunity comes along?


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Mariner44 said:


> Would you recommend watching this film, whenever the opportunity comes along?


Yes, I would. Much changed from my time at sea, but still worth watching and thinking about.
One of the main contributors to the film is Rose George, a British journalist and author. I had read her book "Deep Sea and Foreign Going".
Don't know when it will be available in UK. I am in San Francisco visiting my son and his wife. She runs a film festival here and this was one of the main films.

*San Francisco Green Film Festival.*


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for that Bridie. It sounds interesting.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

The Freightened bumpf states that a DVD will be available later this year. Register for newsletter to advise when.


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bridie said:


> Yes, I would. Much changed from my time at sea, but still worth watching and thinking about.
> One of the main contributors to the film is Rose George, a British journalist and author. I had read her book "Deep Sea and Foreign Going".
> Don't know when it will be available in UK. I am in San Francisco visiting my son and his wife. She runs a film festival here and this was one of the main films.
> 
> *San Francisco Green Film Festival.*


Thanks for this.


----------



## timeout (May 1, 2006)

Bridie said:


> Yes, I would. Much changed from my time at sea, but still worth watching and thinking about.
> One of the main contributors to the film is Rose George, a British journalist and author. I had read her book "Deep Sea and Foreign Going".
> Don't know when it will be available in UK. I am in San Francisco visiting my son and his wife. She runs a film festival here and this was one of the main films.
> 
> *San Francisco Green Film Festival.*


Reserved Rose Georges book online from my local Library, picked it up the next day, to me its a must read, the insight provided into "flags of convenience" alone is worth reading. Im only half way through the book, but as one who has never been to sea, and only ever involved on a peripheral basis, it has given me a much greater understanding, of what happened to the Merchant Marine worldwide 
As I close the last page, I will definetly be opening the first for another read.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought her book when it first came out, maybe I was expecting something a bit more technical but a good read anyway.


----------

